# MacKenzies smelling salts...



## C.Hill

So I picked up a bottle of this from boots yesterday as recommended by a few down the gym









Aiming for a deadlift pb on Saturday so thought this may help.

Anyone use it? It's so fcuking strong I can't even get it near my nose!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Wtf is it?


----------



## IGotTekkers

I used to sniff poppers out the bottle, everyone would turn green and my head would pulsate


----------



## infernal0988

smelling salt is used purely to get your adrenaline going like 10 second before you do the actual lift. I tried it once & it burned like nothing iv ever smelled before my nostrils were on fire ! And it went all the way up my brain thats what it felt like !


----------



## Kennyken

Is that what they sniff on wsm before lifting?


----------



## Ballin

Haha people at my place tell me to use it.

They use to rouse people who are unconscious to feck that!


----------



## infernal0988

Kennyken said:


> Is that what they sniff on wsm before lifting?


It is aye


----------



## SK50

I use mackenzies before heavy sets... it is good enough for me, but the bottle wears out quick. But if you want a real kick then you want Nose Tork - it is probably 10x stronger.


----------



## SK50

Btw, it can end up becoming like pre workout where it becomes a crutch and you eventually find it harder (psychologically) to lift without it.


----------



## C.Hill

Yeah I've heard about nose tork, just hate waiting for things to arrive lol

How strong do you sniff it? Big whiff or just a gentle snort lol I see some with the bottle practically up there nose!


----------



## C.Hill

SK50 said:


> Btw, it can end up becoming like pre workout where it becomes a crutch and you eventually find it harder (psychologically) to lift without it.


Nah not a big fan of preworkouts anyway, will only use it once in a blue moon for a pb.


----------



## C.Hill

TheBob said:


> Pull the plug out ... which is located inside the neck of the bottle... it works better then


Fcuk that! It's Strong enough as it is!lol


----------



## NSGym

Mc Kenzies is probably the weakest out there, nose tork from e bay or strength shop is stronger or the little ammonia sachets

it does help sharpen the mind and raise adrenalin levels


----------



## Phil D

Nose Tork is the strong stuff. With a brand new bottle its brutal! You can literally hold it 2 feet away from your nose and it still hits you hard


----------



## stoatman

What is it , ammonia ?


----------



## B.I.G

Like the stuff.. Feel it helps me wake up but doesn't last that long.


----------



## Dave 0511

Brand new nose fork is like a slap in the face its mega. Got a McKenzie's at the minute and it doesn't compare.


----------



## Bear2012

IGotTekkers said:


> I used to sniff poppers out the bottle, everyone would turn green and my head would pulsate


and your ass would relax? lol not ideal before doing heavy squats!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Bear2012 said:


> and your ass would relax? lol not ideal before doing heavy squats!


Thats an old wives tale mate it didnt make anal any easier :no:


----------



## Bear2012

IGotTekkers said:


> Thats an old wives tale mate it didnt make anal any easier :no:


Haha take your word for that - however the following below says what I thought it did

Amyl nitrite, in common with other alkyl nitrites,[6] is a potent vasodilator (i.e., it expands blood vessels, resulting in lowering of the blood pressure). Alkyl nitrites function as a source of nitric oxide, which signals for relaxation of the involuntary muscles. Physical effects include decrease in blood pressure, headache, flushing of the face, increased heart rate, dizziness, and relaxation of involuntary muscles, especially the blood vessel walls and the anal sphincter. There are no withdrawal symptoms. Overdose symptoms include nausea, emesis (vomiting), hypotension, hypoventilation, dyspnea (shortness of breath), and syncope (fainting). The effects set in very quickly, typically within a few seconds and disappear soon after (within minutes).


----------

